# New Presets for Breeze



## Den (Apr 6, 2013)

If you have already Breeze from 2CAudio you have to try this folder.
Or if you don't have Breeze, take the demo and try this. I highly recommend.

For sharing.


----------



## Blakus (Apr 6, 2013)

Den, you are a genius. A very generous genius! Thank you!


----------



## windshore (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey Den, 
Thanks again for your work! 

You should really consider putting your website in your signature here and GS too. It would be good if people could check out your paying work!


----------



## Den (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks, I discovered the stereo of M7, and I just couldn't resist to make them all.


----------



## DynamicK (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks Den....great patches as always.


----------



## Mahlon (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks so much. Again o-[][]-o . I love Breeze, and your presets make it sing.


Mahlon


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 9, 2013)

I also want to thank you for these gorgeous presets.


----------



## Maximvs (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks a lot DEN for this very generous offer.

Blessings,

Max


----------



## YoungCee (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks bro.


----------



## Den (Apr 18, 2013)

You are welcome all.

News: Breeze 64 bit is out!

Looks and sounds much better!
One new preset for new update.
Enjoy.

http://www.gearslutz.com/board/product- ... ze-16.html


----------



## Andrew Souter (Apr 18, 2013)

Indeed it is:

As promised today we have Breeze 1.2.0 ready to try. It now has all of the same updates as B2 received last month, namely:

Breeze 1.2.0 Systems Enhancements:

OSX 64-bit AU and VST support
 Completely new and modernized GUI and systems internal code-base for both OSX and Windows
 Minor memory leaks which could lead to crashing in complex projects have been fixed
 Load times are much faster and are effectively instant from SSD drives
 Less RAM usage all around, which can potentially lead to minor performance enhancements
 GUIs are now processed on the GPU instead of the CPU so it should be VERY responsive on modern OSs and Hosts
 GUIs can be easily offered in different sizes in the future
 Optimized and abstracted code organization behind the scenes to protect ourselves from development delays in the future when third parties introduce new standards 
 "Load Last" preference allows automatic recalling of the last used preset settings.
 Tweaked Dark Skins to achieve more consistency and less contrast for dim ambient light working conditions

Breeze 1.2.0 Audio/DSP Enhancements:


 Two minor improvements were made to DSP were made which can improve "sound quality" in some cases.

Breeze 1.2.0 Preset Browser Enhancements:


Packages & Sub-Folders organization scheme
 Unlimited Packages & Unlimited Sub-Folders
 Scroll bars (when needed) for presets and folder browser
 Keyword search across selected folders
 Import Package, Import User Sub-Folder, and Import Preset functions

All of the above is designed to make the preset browser much more powerful and to allow us, and you, to develop more preset expansions. All limits on content totals have been removed. Additionally we have made it very easy to share single or multiple presets with the online community. This is really cool stuff. Keyword search is very useful!

If you are an existing Breeze customer you can obtain it here:

http://www.galbanum.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=102 (Galbanum | sonic science aural allusion)

Use this coupon code at checkout:
*
2CAudio_Breeze_Update*

This version is something in-between a beta and a final public release. It should be as stable as a final release. We simply intend to add AAX support very very soon, so we are considering this all part of the same update cycle. Once AAX is done, there will be another version available and this will be the final official release. It should be no different than this version for VST and AU users.

New Demo versions available shortly...

AAX support is currently being finished for Breeze, B2, and Aether. All of the above enhancements are currently being made to Aether as well. We are in the final phase of this update cycle now. Thanks for sticking with us during this labor intensive transition to fully updated systems standards.


----------



## windshore (Apr 18, 2013)

Awesome news Andrew!


----------



## Mahlon (Apr 19, 2013)

Great news, thanks for the update.

Mahlon


----------



## jgarciaserra (May 2, 2013)

Thanks! Great work! 
Den, Do you want a big challenge? :twisted: 
A preset that mimics Spitfire audio Tree mics???? o=? 

It would be reeeeeeally great!


----------



## Coil (May 14, 2013)

Hey Andrew,

i`m not sure why, but i`m hanging between Payment Information and Confirmation.

The Breeze Update is in my Basket and the Coupon Code for the Update also worked.

In the End i choose PayPal, but when i came back from there i`m again on the Payment Information site.


----------



## Den (Aug 24, 2013)

It looks Andrew wasn't here for a long time.

And I found info on KVR about latest build of Breeze and Aether to be out later Today.




Galbanum said:


> There will be new Breeze and Aether builds sometime tomorrow AM. They should be rock solid for AU and VST, and will include AAX 32/64 for Win and OSX as well. If no issues are found in AAX these may be the final versions. It's all about done now.
> 
> :!: :!: :!:
> 
> I will be out of the office this coming week, but will check email/forums. We will do the final official release for all products the first week of September unless something unexpected happens with AAX, but so far so good...


----------



## Den (Aug 24, 2013)

New (final?) Breeze version: 

Breeze 1.2.0b 125 


Changes: 

1) AAX Support. 32/64, OSX/Win, PT 10/11 

2) Potential crash issues when running various beta versions of Aether, Breeze, and B2 at the same time fixed 

3) Some AVX and AVX2 optimizations made for increased performance/efficiency 

4) All known issues fixed. 


Please try hard to break this in the following week and report anything and everything you may find. There are now zero known issues. Now is the time to speak up if you find otherwise. 

AAX users, please report whatever you find including "all good" if that is what you find. We could use more feedback on AAX. 

We expect final retail releases of all products the first week of September. New demos will be available then as well. 


To get the latest Breeze, follow the instructions here closely: 

http://www.2caudio.com/support/updates#_breeze
----
Andrew Souter 
____________________________ 
2CAudio | www.2CAudio.com 
Galbanum | www.galbanum.com


----------



## bcarwell (Aug 28, 2013)

Is the PCM Large Hall and others (that Blakus uses in his mockup tutorials and swears by) included in the Custom or Factory presets when you buy Breeze or do you have to hunt for the downloads to them ?
Thank you in advance for your work on this and I look forward to acquiring Breeze given Blakus's recommendations.

Bob


----------



## Den (Aug 31, 2013)

bcarwell @ Wed Aug 28 said:


> Is the PCM Large Hall and others (that Blakus uses in his mockup tutorials and swears by) included in the Custom or Factory presets when you buy Breeze or do you have to hunt for the downloads to them ?
> Thank you in advance for your work on this and I look forward to acquiring Breeze given Blakus's recommendations.
> 
> Bob



You are welcome.
I did them for my personal use and than I shared them here with other users,
so you can download them from here.

o-[][]-o

Note:
I found that the latest Breeze has a bug with time length over longer halls.
Last proper working is beta 120.
I using AU version.


----------



## bcarwell (Aug 31, 2013)

Den,
When you say you can download them "from here" are you referring to the ones you uploaded in April at the beginning of this thread (and do they include the PCM Large hall) ?


----------



## Den (Sep 1, 2013)

bcarwell @ Sat Aug 31 said:


> Den,
> When you say you can download them "from here" are you referring to the ones you uploaded in April at the beginning of this thread (and do they include the PCM Large hall) ?



Yes of course. Under letter P all are in the download attachment post no 1.


----------

